# 14ft jon boat for flyfishing boat



## CWBrown (Jun 26, 2012)

hey like the title says I have a 14ft jon boat with a 25 horse. Since i already have this boat I want to flyfish out of it. I was thinking in and around the lighthouse lakes area. How would this boat do as poling around that area


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Flyfishing*

My late Pa-in-Law and I fished for years from a 14 foot boat and caught tons of fish; both fresh and saltwater.

One would stand in the bow and fish with the flyrod and the other would sit in the back and fish with a conventional outfit and paddle the boat. We would swap positions in the middle of the fishing day.

Go for it! Wear your PFD! C2


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

It will work fine! Draft should be minimal and other than a little hull slap you have no worries.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It will work fine! Draft should be minimal and other than a little hull slap you have no worries.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


This.

And I've always heard that when poling a jon (especially with a square bow) that you should pole from the bow with the person fishing in the stern. Supposedly it minimizes the noise.


----------



## motfua (May 19, 2011)

get some indoor outdoor carpet.
cut it to length so the carpet will go a couple of inches into the water.
slit down vertically every 2 inches or so.
have it attached to the bow and a foot or so on each side.
when your ready to fish flip it over into the water.
this silently breaks up wave slap.
works.
cheap.
tom


----------



## CWBrown (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks for the tip motfua i will try it.


----------

